
The Inside Story of BitTorrent’s Bizarre Collapse - JessiBack
https://backchannel.com/the-inside-story-of-bittorrents-bizarre-collapse-a0766a5442d7#.qon6dfqdq
======
dbg31415
This is a dupe.

Here's the first post.

* The Inside Story of BitTorrent Inc’s Collapse | Hacker News || [https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13375350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13375350)

This story has been posted at least 10 times in the last 4 days.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Bizarre%20Collapse&sort=byDate...](https://hn.algolia.com/?query=Bizarre%20Collapse&sort=byDate&prefix&page=0&dateRange=all&type=story)

------
grzm
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13375350](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=13375350)

